# Atmos Clock



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone please recommend, from personal experience, someone who can service a Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos Clock, in the London/North Middlesex area.

The clock belongs to an elderly neighbour of mine. It stopped about 3 years ago. When I noticed it recently in her home I looked on the web for instructions for set up and start. Followed them to the letter, the clock only ran accurately for an hour and then stopped.

I had ensured it was balanced and accurate as per instructions, so I believe it need a service.

Thanks

Colin


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Is this it Actaurus ? Sorry can't help with servicing, but this is my grail clock - droooool.










Mike


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Mike

No that is not it, but I can understand your attraction to it. Clocks for me - and I have a few - are ether functional or attractive. For attraction I like the traditional uncomplicated facias, but for function it can be anything, as long as it does the job.

I wish you luck with your grail

Best

Colin


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Atmos clocks are highly specialised to repair and adjust, along with special tooling and the ability to obtain parts which are difficult with Jaeger Le Coultre..........

You could ask our host Roy, or google Atmos clock repairers..........as don't wish to mention names on here.......


----------

